

Ex-Goldman Guys Think Citi Was a Little Abrupt with FX Trades - dsri
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-04-24/ex-goldman-guys-think-citi-was-a-little-abrupt-with-fx-trades

======
PaulHoule
It is a pretty big issue in FX.

A lot of brokers sometimes eat losses that clients make, particularly the
little guys, probably because they wouldn't keep customers long if they
didn't.

